# The utorrent process refuses to terminate!



## i_hate_toms

I close utorrent, but the windows task manager keeps showing "utorrent" in the processes view.
I cannot even right click and end process. The only way to stop it, is to log out of the system, and log back in. Or restart the whole laptop.
What's up? Do i have a virus or something? How do i resolve this issue?
I'm on Windows 7 ultimate SP1, and using the latest version of utorrent.
The problem still persists.
What do i do?
Thanks in advance for your time, really appreciated


----------



## wolfeking

I am not completely sure that we can help you. In the rules, it says that any discussion of torrent trackers (which utorrent is) is forbidden. Fine line though. 

Have you tried reinstalling utorrent?


----------



## i_hate_toms

wolfeking said:


> I am not completely sure that we can help you. In the rules, it says that any discussion of torrent trackers (which utorrent is) is forbidden. Fine line though.
> 
> Have you tried reinstalling utorrent?



hmm i did, and it didn't help, the problem persists, no matter what i try 
as long as i'm not asking about how to download pirated stuff, i guess you people can help me  
M not asking how to download stuff, or where to get stuff from..
All m asking is, why won't the process terminate even after i exit the software?
It's not a tracker/ download question, it's just a general software question. Maybe we will wait for some moderator to decide... but if i am not violating rules, please help. It's really stupid to log off every time i want to close a software.
The "End Process" does not work


----------



## wolfeking

I know you are asking a software question, but it is still about a torrent tracker. :/


----------



## i_hate_toms

ok we'll wait for a moderator approval then.
moderators, please check if this question is inappropriate. please don't ban me, if it's inappropriate, just let me know, and i won't ask again..
thnx wolf for reading and replying


----------



## wolfeking

Just an idea, did you stop your downloads before closing the program? That might make a difference.


----------



## i_hate_toms

wolfeking said:


> ... did you stop your downloads before closing the program? That might make a difference.


I didn't!!
Hold on I'll do that and update the post now 
Good suggestion. Thnx.


----------



## wolfeking

did that work?


----------



## i_hate_toms

wolfeking said:


> did that work?



Unfortunately, didn't work. I still have the utorrent process running, and "End process" doesn't work either.
I'll need to log off and log in again 
*EDIT*: Ok wow, thought I'll check again before i log off, and the utorrent process is gone!
It took a long time, almost 5 minutes, to terminate, but nevertheless, it terminated without forcing me to log off!! 
Is this normal? Does it really take 5 minutes to terminate utorrent?! 
My specs are Core i3 2310M @2.1GHz, and 4GB DDR3 /7200RPM SATA-II HDD. My security app is "Avira Internet Security" (the paid version, not the freeware).
Nothing else is running in background, except google talk and yahoo messenger.
Windows is fully updated with Windows Updates.
And the utorrent is the latest, i had 2.xx, upgraded to 3.xx last night! The reason i updated, was this. 2.xx would refuse to terminate after closing the app from tray. Unfortunately, 3.xx didn't resolve the issue, until now, that is.
But it took like 5 minutes to terminate the process!! is this normal???!! 
Thnx for reading


----------



## wolfeking

okay, are you running it as administrator? If not, try that. 

(I'm running out of things to try other than uninstalling)


----------

